
Facebook's Covid-19 small business grants will likely be a marketing play - somid3
https://imgur.com/oaAoMrT
======
somid3
I wonder what products and advertising services they will promote in their
6-week free brainwashing session. Reminds of the time-share selling tactics I
saw in vegas.

